# Here we go again



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, please meet the latest Little Sick Pij, or L.S.P (pronounced '_Lisp_')

Her name is 'Doodles'. A singularly apt name for her condition.

She is a possible PMV Pij, although the symptoms are not as pronounced as I have seen before. She dosn't stargaze very often, but her ability to fly is almost non existant. Most of the time she just stands there quietly.

Hopefully it's just Salmonella. We have her on anti-biotics, the next couple of days should tell. Either way, she's underweight.

Well, like I said, here we go again.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

As of today Doodles is beginning to show signs of getting stronger. At first, she just sat there and placidly took seed and a hypo full of meds, and another full of water and vitamins.

I found out to day that she _really_ dosn't like that. She now pusjhes back against my hand, and trys to wriggle out backwards.

I would love to see her move a little more. 
It's the hottest recorded day in thins country in a century. I left out some water for her both to drink, and a kittylitter tray full of water to bathe in. It might be wishfull thinking, but I think she drank something. Until I'm sure, I'll have to continue the forced hydration.

She may have walked through the trough, but she showes no signs of having soaked.

I'll leave it there anyway.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds like she's getting all the care she needs, anyway.

They really do not like this heat, and seem to pant quite a bit. Ours had a couple of hose showers at the weekend, which helps a little, plus their bath, but that's about all we can do to make 'em more comfortable.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hope all goes well for Doodles, Alvin!!

Sending LOTS of warm - uh, better make that just - HEALING THOUGHTS!!  

Yep, quite warm here too - over 100 degrees but we're saved - kinda - by lack of humidity...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll keep you posted on Doodles.

Today I went over and saw a marked improvement in Doodles. She managed to get up to a shelf about 3ft off the floor. So she is moving around a lot more. 
That's a good sign.
I'd still like to see her do it though. I'm sure she's drinking, although I can't see her actually managing any food. Like I said, until I have evidence. It's hypo-time for Doodles....

That bird is gonna _HATE_ me. 

Who cares, at least she'll be around to!!!!!.....
It's about 30C (88F) around here. Inland it's warmer......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Alvin,

I'm so glad the bird is making remarkable improvements.

Please post an "after" picture of Doodles, to compare with the "before" picture. It will be well worth to see the improvement.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I'll take a while before there is any visible improvement. I get custody of Doodles next week, I should be able to keep a better eye on her then.

Till then, I'll keep up the daily updates as I can. Even if for no other reason then to keep tabs on how long it take to get through PMV.

BTW. More water gone today, no seed in her crop though.
Poops remain good. 
This one is a bit of a puzzler..........If she is so sick that she can't eat, then where is the Kidney/Liver damage?
(Oh, and BTW, since when did I start commenting on the consistincey of Poop....and be totaly serious about it......? - Jeesh. I got this bad...)


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

alvin said:


> (Oh, and BTW, since when did I start commenting on the consistincey of Poop....and be totaly serious about it......? - Jeesh. I got this bad...)


LOL...Alvin, join the club!

There are many interesting and some funny threads here devoted totally to poop. Just type "poop" in Search and you'll see!

Good luck with Doodles.

Linda


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Today I got a great birthday present. Doodles wingslapped me, and pecked my hand. She seems a lot more alert. As I type this, she is in the bedroom giving everything the eye. She isn't moving very much in her new surroundings, but she is deffinatly curious as H-E-double-Hockysticks.

She helicoptered a minute ago. Deffinatly a good sign.

One way or another, I think she's gonna make it. And provisionally, I think she is a HE...And as we all know, I am _never_ wrong about these things.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HO HO HO! So today is your BIRTHDAY??

I see you didn't post the DATE!

Sooooo, being the alert member that I am, 

MR. SQUEAKS and I WILL BE THE FIRST TO SAY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !! HAVE A GRAND TIME !! LOOKS LIKE YOUR DAY HAS STARTED OUT JUST GREAT !!   

got 'cha!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Alvin...if today is your birthday....

Happy birthday to you and best wishes for many, many more.

Linda


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks.

I took Doodles out for a supervised 'walk 'n peck' in the back yard today. It gives me a chance to see the extent of the nureological damage. It's pretty bad. Her co-ordination is dire. I guess I can be sure that she can't even begin to feed herself. 
She shows no interest in the water. I know she knows it there. I'll see if she will take a bath later.
Right now she is having a _really_ good preen...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

The tempreture is balmy enough here. I have Doodles in a travel kennel (made for a small dog, you know the type I mean). It's about 2ft by 10 inches. It locks with plenty of ventillation, and a wire mesh door. 

Tonight is her first night out in the yard. I don't have a loft, so this is the best I can do. She is as secure as I can make her.

I just know I will be up and checking on her through the night. Her anti-biotics are finished. I'll keep up the Vitamin supplements until she stops stargazing. I'm thinking of adding electrolytes, but that might be a bit OTT.

I am constantly reminded of how 'Up it's own arse' that programs like Star Trek are. You don't give a sick animal a shot, and expect it to get better immediatly. It takes a bit of time (not to mention nail biting). ER is only slightly better. At least the patient takes a full episode, or 45min, to get better. But it's still bloody misleading. 

Until the recovery is complete, you take every little triumph as a major victory. My next happy moment will come when she takes her first bath. Then, when I see her take her first drink.
And believe me, it's going to be a red letter day, when she eats her first seed without mildly concussing herself......right now, she's getting the head injury, but not the nourishment...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I am constantly reminded of how 'Up it's own arse' that programs like Star Trek are. You don't give a sick animal a shot, and expect it to get better immediatly. It takes a bit of time (not to mention nail biting). *


Uh, Alvin, I MUST take issue with you attacking one of my former favorite shows (the ORIGINAL ones)!

Star Trek IS the future, y'know and we, at this point are still VERY primitive in the medical field!

AND, I will even go so far as to say that we will be able to do our OWN healing. (Some do so NOW). THEN, we will be able to help our animal friends too. Of course, then again, they may beat us to the punch! 

Mankind hasn't even BEGUN to tap the resouces of the mind! And we will, providing we don't blow ourselves up first...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily update*

Ok, Day 8. 
Anyhoo, Doodles does not like me. Well that's a huge surprise I guess. I fed her last night, and decided to keep her hungry and thirsty to see if she would go looking for water. I beak dipped her for a while. All she ended up with was a cleaner beak.....She never even bothered with the water.
I know it was risky, but over the next week I won't get to spend as much time with her, work will be hectic. I need to know how much water to give her. And it looks like I'm going to have to pump her full of the stuff. Ditto with the seed. 
Her PMV is only showing slight symptoms while she walks around, or sits preening. When she flies, it really shows. After a good preen today she tried a helicopter. Not good.
Other then that her base level health seemd good enough to try the above experiment. I believe I learned something valuable from it.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily update*

Doodles still continues to ignore water in all it's forms. I could go on and try to say something humourous, or make a trite observation. - But to tell you the truth, I just don't feel in a laughing mood now.
I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sending WARM HEALING THOUGHTS TO DOODLES, Alvin!!

I truly hope things improve!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Doodles dipped a beak today! I guess she just hates the taste of the vitamins. I'm not surprised,they smell _fowl!!_ (pun intended).

It wasn't a big drink, but it show promise.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alvin,

What kind of vitamins are you putting in the water?

Pigeons DO refuse to drink fully of the water if it smells. I know my birds don't like the garlic I put in the water, then they don't drink as much.

You might want to try to back off on the vitamin water, or cut down on the dose. 

I put garlic capsules down each and every one of them now, from time to time, cause it is not doing them any good in the water, if they are not drinking it, AND not drinking ENOUGH water is another problem.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I have no idea. It's a concoction from an avian specialist. Considering the PMV, and the advanced state of malnourishment it's essential that she get these. 
I've been using a hypo to feed the vitamin solution as a substitute for water. She's doing ok with it so far. The problem is, I only get to spend a couple of hours caring for her a day. As a result I have no idea if she is eating, or drinking. So I make up for it with the Vits.

She is in dire need of a bath, so I have left one out for her. Clean water. But she showes no interest in it either to bathe or drink.

That will change though.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Guess who's getting to higher perches.*

She used to be able to stand. Then she'd perch on my shoes (without me being in them of course), now she looks very proud of her self on her new favourite perch. It's good for me too. She's about a foot away.

Not bad for a wild animal


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That looks about right...in pigeon thoughts "Hmm, let's see, where is some expensive machinery or furniture I can set up house on....." lol. Very happy and pleased-looking bird you've got coming along there.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Oh for Pete's sake Doodles! Take a darn bath!

Anyone got any ideas for Pijie deoderant? She preens like a champion, but she hasn't bathed in two weeks. Lord knows when the last time she did.
Now I love the little girlie, but even normal pijie feathers begin to stink as the oil on them dries.....Not to mention the lice dust that is still in her feathers for the last couple of weeks.

If she dosn't take a bath in the next 48 hours, I'm buying a plant mister, and to hell with it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have you tried putting her in the shower?

(Some people have used Dawn dishwashing liquid if their feathers needed more than just water...bathe her in the sink?)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

From personal experience I can tell you that Dawn is a wonderful product. I bathed my bird Pierre in it daily for several weeks (she was covered in oil from the Bay ) and it worked very well, with no side effects at all.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Alvin,

Do you mist her? Surrey (who several months after being struck down with still has severe neurological symptoms) can't bathe because he would drown, but he loves being misted and is a handsome pij!

Cynthia


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Alvin,
> 
> Do you mist her? Surrey (who several months after being struck down with still has severe neurological symptoms) can't bathe because he would drown, but he loves being misted and is a handsome pij!
> 
> Cynthia


The whole thing is, I want her to bathe herself. I have seen PMV pijies not being able to do anything for a while, and then for some unbeknownst reason, something goes 'Click' and they bathe, and eat, and fly, all of a sudden.
I guess I want to leave it as long as possible before I give up on her.
It's early days yet. She is only 2/3 weeks in to the therapy. From experience she will exhibit worse and worse symptoms before she gets better. 
The first stage of the diease displays a general lethargy. A little 'puffing up'. But still having the ability to eat and drink. That's the stage she was caught at.
Since then, she has gone through the 'Stargazing', the lack of co-ordination, the inability to eat, or drink....All classic signs of the sickness progressing.

But we know, that PMV is a tricky devil. Some birds get it, but only display the mildest of symptoms. Others, it totally destroys them. But you never know. I've heard of huge energetic aggressive birds, being laid low with this. (Usually ending up dead) and I have seen feral squabs barely out of the peeping stage, beating this thing without breaking a sweat.

So I try to figure out as best I can......

Anyway Doodles still refuses to drink or bathe......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Alvin...until Doodles improves...couldn't you do the the bath honors? I bet she would like that!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily update Stardate 526357.22 and a bit*

Today Doodles had her first drink. Followed by a good sneeze. Bless her dear little beak. I'm still not happy with the volume she is drinking, I'd be happier if she did more. But it's a start. She 's still a feisty little bint, with a penchant for perching on my trainers...I guess they are hers now.

Or when she is chilly, she loves to snuggle down on my laptop power chord. The block gets rather warm.
You could say she's a high-tec Taube.

Oh yeah! Work it Bay-Bee! The camera loves you.!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily update Stardate 3piesquared*

Congratulations Alvin. It's a Boy.
A very truculant, and moody teenager, but then again, weren't we all...

Judging from his penchant for wingslapping, and his fanned out tail, and his 'just breaking' voice. Doodles blankie is most certainly blue.

Oh, Did I mention, he's getting better? THe fact that he's still a kid might explain his lack of wanting a bath. - just a thought.

Doodles! Get off that powersupply!, Dooodles! Doodles NO! Bad Pijie!.......

I'll be back later, I have a mess to clean off some computer equipment....


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Alvin....I enjoyed reading your comical post!

Glad to hear that things seem to be going well!

Linda


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi Alvin*

I guess I missed your birthday and this post. Cute little pigeon you have. If you were wing slapped then things are looking up. It means love ha! 

Good luck and happy belated birthday...

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Isn't it wonderful that our spoiled pijies know just the bestest places to poop to get to us the mostest?!

Been there, done that! Er...Mr. Squeaks HAS!  

Have fun, Alvin... 

YOU GO, DOODLES!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily Update. day...erm'...today!*

Doodles keelbone is still painfully obvious. It sticks out like a blade, I'm surprised that he dosn't saw his way through his perch everytime he snuggles down for a snooze.
I've been keeping up the hydration with vitamins, and the peanut heavy high fat, high protein diet.
There is one thing I'm happy about. Each side of the Keel Bone, are the flight muscles. When I got him, I could feel ribs. Now I can feel a pronounced musclature. Doodles is indeed 'Beefing up!' - Oh happy days!

Anyway, I figure I'd give you a quick rundown of my daily routine.

6:00AM. Doodles decides it's a perfect time to helicopter. I wake up, to hear a crashing sound from beside the bed.

6:20AM Doodles decides to go for a walk. _Tap-Tap-Tap-Tap-Tap........Tap-Tap-Tap-Tap._ As Doodles re-explores his suroundings, to make sure that the chair hasn't moved during the (breif) hours since he last checked.

6:40AM Doodles tries to have breakfast..........Some of the seed ends up in my ear.
None of the seed ends up in Doodles.

7:00AM. 'Preen time'. I thank God. Roll over, and try to get a quick snooze before getting up. Not a chance of that happening.

7:30AM. My alarm goes off. A singularly redundant action, as I am already awake, and trying to remove seed from my ear. Doodles sits snickering in the corner.

7:35AM Feed Doodles his breakast. For once Doodles dosn't try to bite my hand off. I put this down as progress....

7:50AM. Shower, shave, etc. Make sure Doodles has clean water, new seed, his bell, a clean environment, his trainers. Make sure I haven't left anything not 'Poop-Proof' lying around in easy reach. Run out door to work.

8:20AM, Stop at service station for drive-by breakfast, and coffee. Swear to get a proper breakfast tomorrow.

9:04AM Arrive late, the _ONE MORNING THAT THE BOSS GET'S IN EARLY!_ Yup, it's all set up for a peachy day.

5:30PM. Leave work. Boss hasn't commented upon my tardiness this morning. On purpose..the big <insert insult>.

7:00PM. Traffic terrible, I get home from work. Drop laptop, check Doodles.

7:02PM. *How in the BLUE HELL can such a small bird poop so much?* and at the same time get seed into every concievable nook and cranny in a room.

7:02:30PM. Start crying.

7:03PM. Get Hoover, disinfectant, cloths, flamethrower etc, to clean poop and seeds. Doodles sits on trainers looking innocent. As if that is going to work.

7:10PM Stop crying. Feed Doodles again, take great pleasure in inserting Hypo of water and vitamins. Doodles takes great pleasure in savaging my fingers. We both put it down as a success.

7:15PM Answer a few emails, check Pigeon Talk, have something to eat......notice a spot of poop I missed.....
1m off the ground, and stuck to the wall! I mean how the bloody heck can a bird who erstwhile could not fly manage to get poop 3 feet off the ground? 
Clean said poop. Sprinkle Holy Water on Doodles to check for Demonic Possession (I saw the Exorcist. Remember the 'Pea soup'? I was thinking the same thing, only Pea POOP instead)

7:16PM Doodles is clean. A little damp, but happly bereft of Demons. He is just a Pijie. (As if that wasn't bad enough)

9:00PM Working from home. Notice Doodles on the power supply, grab a picture, for photographic evidence.

1:00AM THE NEXT DAY! Get to bed. Doodles has been asleep for a couple of hours already. Guess who is going to be more refreashed tomorrow........

But still, You got to love him.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, wonderful post. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily Update.......And a half.*

You may not have believed me. Here is the aformentioned photographic evidence.

I give you Doodles on the powersupply.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Loved your posting about a day in the life of Doodles and Alvin! Sounds like Doodles had a better time. I think he also has your number! He must really enjoy watching you running around cleaning up after him... And believe me, even if he doesn't make a sound "laughing," watch his expression...tells all  

Mmmm, maybe he's trying to tell you he would like to sit on a heating pad...but for now, the power source will do...

Keep up the good training...uh, work!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily update Stardate 22945.35 -and a half*

Where to start. Two steps forward, and three steps back.

Doodles was either very excited today, or the stargazing is getting worse. I saw more of the underside of his beak then the top of his head.
I suppose he has his good days and his bad.
I am pleased that he is drinking, or that he can whenever he wants. With the Vitamins in the water, I know that he is getting the nourishment he needs. It gives me a margin for error when feeding him.

@Supersqueeks
I don't think that Doodles needs heat, it's just that the powersupply is the highest point on the floor for several square feet. And just like lightning pijies will always seek out the highest point.

Ok. I was on a day off today. So I decided to spend most of the day in bed, with the radio on, and a good book. After running around like a blue arsed fly for the last couple of weeks, I think I was entitled to some 'Me' time.
So I set the alarm for the usual time.....just so I could have the satisfaction of turning it off and going back to sleep. - It also allowed me to get Doodles from the yard, and bring him up for his daytime wander, and his breakfast.
So there I was, with a well fed pijie, a cup of coffee, and some hot buttered toast, a good book, and a full day to do absolutely nothing......heaven.
I am an avid reader. I love to read especially at night before sleeping. Anything, well almost anything. As a result I have a rather extensive library in the bedroom.
Not all of it fits on the shelves. It sort of spills over onto the floor.........Where Doodles is free to wander.

I got a christmas present that I have just gotten around to opening, a rather large and rather expensive tome from the pen of Robert Fisk. - It's big, it takes a lot of work to get through......all 1200 pages of it.

Guess what Doodles found? - Guess what Doodles did?

Jeez - everyone is a book critic all of a sudden.........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

alvin said:


> I got a christmas present that I have just gotten around to opening, a rather large and rather expensive tome from the pen of Robert Fisk. - It's big, it takes a lot of work to get through......all 1200 pages of it.
> 
> Guess what Doodles found? - Guess what Doodles did?
> 
> Jeez - everyone is a book critic all of a sudden.........


Awwww, a little "autograph" from Doodles  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Alvin, maybe Doodles was telling you he WANTED MORE ATTENTION! And, how else does a pigeon get one's attention? Yep, the ole "poop on the book" trick... 

I can certainly relate to your relax "day!" I, too, am a reader and can now indulge all I please! Maybe THAT's why I call my retirment "permanent vacation!" 

Yes, I hear you about pigeons wanting a higher perspective! Timmy found out the hard way when I first let Squeaks out and about among the cats. Squeaks lured them all into a false sense of security and Timmy was resting on his side. Squeaks came up behind him and hopped on his flank! My only regret was not having a video camera! That was a once in a lifetime shot and Squeaks actually FLEW -- for a moment!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily Update. day...erm'...Friday?*

Ok, just a quick update on Doodles. 

He is going to live with his Mum for a while. She dosn't share a house, so it's easier for her........
I'm soooooooooo going to miss the little guy. 
It's ok, he's in the next room and can't read this, so I feel comfortable typing it.
On the bright side, he has made such progress in the last two weeks. There is now muscles where there used to be ribs.

Shhhhhhhh! don't tell him, but his favourite toy bell is going with him.

Besides, it'll give me some time to allow the wounds on my fingers to close. 

I'll keep the thread going, because I get visiting rights so I will keep you guy up to date.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT! Always enjoy reading "A Day In The Life of Doodles!" Or now, "Visiting Doodles!"  

Give him a bon voyage hug for me! 

*sigh* Gee, no more poops to clean up, no more seeds to vacuum, no more sitting on powersource, no more finger attacks...no more...oh, sorry! I really didn't mean to make you cry...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

It's OK, after much negotiation, I have Doodles while she is working late on a dig........

Her loss is my gain.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> It's OK, after much negotiation, I have Doodles while she is working late on a dig........
> 
> Her loss is my gain.


YEA! Back to "A Day In..." pooping in books and aiming for the wall, sharing seeds all around...ahhh, yes, pijie heaven!

I can just see Doodles thinking, "What to do today....???" ROFL  

Yeah, Doodles! You da bird!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily Update Stardate 123752.6 In the afternoon.*

Captains Log:

Ensign Doodles is currently exploring a Bathroom in the Merrion Square area. He is very reticent to send back reports of conditions in the Bathroom, other then there are plenty of places to perch, and many new and interesting surfaces to survey and subsequently poop on.

Due to his inate desire to disrespect the chain of command, I am forced to travel daily to resupply his seed, and water, as he seems to have misplaced his communicator.
And the subsequent _3_ communicators which he has been issued. As a result, in order to recieve updates I must arrange a logistics chain to the Bathroom.

In a related matter Ensign Doodles has explored every surface up to 1M in height. His recuperation seems to be coming along very well indeed.

In closing it is this officers opinion, that Ensign Doodles will either be run out of Starfleet on a rail........Or is a perfect candidate for future promotion to Starfleet Commad.

On which day. God help us all.
Because the Klingons will have won.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Alvin.......... you are hilarious! Keep it up, I love this thread!

PINEY


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am definitely in favor of promotion to Starfleet Command!

Doodles sure seems to have YOUR number, Alvin...always a good thing in a natural leader!

Actually, since there seems to be a problem with your relationship with other pijies...I think Doodles definitely knows something we don't!

Mmmm, Alvin, I DID mention something about you being a possible alien...Klingon??


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Doodles Daily update Stardate E=MC2*

Captains Log;
Ensign Doodles is exhibiting rather questional behaviour. 
I arrived in the bathroom today to find the entire room had been destroyed. Not a single free standing object had escaped a rather thorough exploration (read Pooping)
He has reached new heights in his efforts to map the bathroom. He can now reach a shelf approxamitly 1.75M (6') off the ground. Unfortunatly the previous occupant of the room (My GF) had failed to Pijie-Proof this prticular perch, as she underestemated Doodles ability to recover. The result is that cosmetics, soaps, perfumes etc, now coat the floor in a rather nihilistic, post modern, colourful, ecletic carpet.
And a crunchy one at that......

*Sidenote* Doodles appears to be wearing Lipstick. A note has been entered into his service jacket for breech of uniform regulations.

I clandestinely deposited a new communicator in the bath tub. Doodles Clandestinely deposited it in the toilet.....tied to a block of grit...Then he flushed it......twice.
Next time I wil have a wittness. Until then, I will have to return to replenish the seed, and water.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Captain's Log Stardate: 4637.345 Around 'noonish'*

OH HAPPY DAY!!!!!

For more then one reson.

Ensign Doodles is now the Starfleet resident expert in the field of Alien Bathroom Design. As a result I am sure that he will soon become a problem for someone else.

With that in mind I have been reviewing his service records, and, 'erm how shall we say.....'Re-editing it so that the _Real_ truth is recorded. - Ok, I am telling the biggest fibbs in my carreer in order to make Doodles look good.

Try as I might, I can only make him look sane.........Kinda......

Hopefully this will not deter Command from assigining him to every Bathroom situation which arises. And as my Bathroom, and the GF's has already thouroughly been investigated, he will be reassigned.
To some other poor Sap that ticked off the staff. 

*Queue the 'Captains Happy Dance*!!!!

I can tell one truth though. Ensign Doodles is 70% fit for duty. His abillity to fly is almost normal. Today I had to chase him around the bathroom several times in order to catch him. Not once did he tumble while in flight, and his landings, though shakey are adequite As is his ability to hover whilst looking for the most inaccessable surface (or delicate item) to land on. I have yet to wittness his eating. But one can't have everything. He does not appear to be Stargazing at ALL!!!!!

He never was 100% effective due to his evident borderline psychosis.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT?? You (and GF??) are going to re-assign Doodles to another Starship with another Captain?? Are you sure? 

Doodles would make a dandy addition to the Super Power Pigeons. Since you saw him with lipstick (actually you WEREN'T supposed to see that!), we know that he is a master of disguise, which is always useful!

AND, we can always use a pij who is a master "havoc creator!" Bathrooms may be his speciality but once a havoc creator, always...only the rooms change for practice!  

*(Personally, I still think Doodles and all the others are the "sane" ones!)*


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Steps out of charactor for a sec.....*

I can't keep Doodles as much as I would love to. Both I and my GF live rent, and there is a no pets policy.
It dosn't stop us from treating sick pijies, but with a 9-10 year lifespan keeping them hidden would be torture on the poor birds.
We were lucky enough to find a person who rehabbs almost anything animal. He has three lofts averaging about 20ft long by about 9ft high. One rehab, and two residential. Birds that can fly are released into his existing flock, birds that can't have a lot of space to walk around, peck, bathe, and generally get along.
Gertrude (my first love) Oskar (the Grumpy hen) Tutter (the little sweet black mouse) and Fizz (Cross bill, busted foot, Bully pij) All live there. And they love it. Gertrude and Tutter are on eggs, but they don't have a great success rate. As is Oskar, and Fizz.
As much as I am getting attached to Doodles, and get a warm feeling every time I see an improvement, I know that he is better off living in that loft in the country......Did I mention it was in the country? No neighbours to get ticked off..... 
Although we never discuss a price, I give him about $25 a week. I know that that is a whole lot more then the guys eat in seed, and he'd do it for nothing..But it's my way of saying thanks for babysitting my kids.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Alvin, it's so awesome what you're able to do for the pidjies. Thanks for sharing this funny story of Doodles and for doing all that you (and your GF) do.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

To tell you the truth, all I do is babysit, and write on this forum. The GF is the person who looks after them. She showed me how to medicate, how to seed pop. And when to stop seed popping (yes Pijies do indeed throw up if you over fill them) and how to gauge the margin between feeding enough to make the bird recover, and still keep them hungry enough to make them work at pecking seed.
She showed me the importance of feeding them a pinch of grit every now and then.
And the most important thing she tried to show me was 'Not To Get Too Attached To a New Pijie, Just Incase It Does Not Make It'.

At that she failed misrably...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

alvin said:


> To tell you the truth, all I do is babysit, and write on this forum. The GF is the person who looks after them. She showed me how to medicate, how to seed pop. And when to stop seed popping (yes Pijies do indeed throw up if you over fill them) and how to gauge the margin between feeding enough to make the bird recover, and still keep them hungry enough to make them work at pecking seed.
> She showed me the importance of feeding them a pinch of grit every now and then.
> *And the most important thing she tried to show me was 'Not To Get Too Attached To a New Pijie, Just Incase It Does Not Make It'.
> 
> At that she failed misrably...*


*
*

Indeed, that is something I don't think most of us will ever be able to learn.... I think animal people must have bigger (and more sensitive) hearts than other non-animal people


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Captain's Log Stardate: 4645.45 and a half*

I Bet your Pijies wish they had a mirror _THIS BIG!_

I would direct your attention to the very rough an unrefined squab I was assigned by starfleet, and I would ask you to compare it with the fine upstanding young ensign you see in this picture.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Alvin, what a difference in the first picture of Ensign Doodles and this last one. He looks wonderful.

Will his new keeper understand that he will go missing from time to time to perform his super duties?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

His new keeper will never know a thing. He's going to live with Gertrude.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

He looks beautiful, and he knows it!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmm, I forgot...where is Gertrude? Boy, those two together...now THAT is something!

Too bad they BOTH can't be with you...ROFL...you would NEVER be the sane (I mean SAME) again!!  

Both Gertrude and Doodles are wonderful SPP additions!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Captain's Log Stardate: 4667.34 just after dinner*

Doodle's dinner, not mine.

Ensign Doodles is now pecking seeds. Kind of....

He will pick up raw, unshelled, unsalted peanuts from my hand. (While my other hand is holding him).
If I hold any other type of seed in my hand, doodles will either ignore it, or pick it up in his beak.
Pause.
Look at me.
And without taking his eyes off me, he will spit said seed across the room. Often taking out something small, fragile, and expensive. I am considering applying to the International 'Sayings and Phrases' Comission/Association (ISPCA) www.ispca.ie _*It's a real link, look it up to complete the joke...*_
To lobby them to change it from 'Bull' in a china shop. to 'Doodles' in a china shop. 

I can provide photographic evidence if necessary.

If seed is not forthcomming, heck, even if the peanuts are there, Doodles will periodically stop to savage my fingers before returning to his meal.

As a Captain....*What am I doing wrong?*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well did you ever buy him his crayons?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Been tryin' to tell you Alvin, Gertrude and Doodles HAVE your number! You ARE the evil captain who insults them and talks behind their back! Do you not wonder, then, why they don't have this warm "fuzzy" feeling toward you??  

Besides, any "sane" person knows that you have to "pigeon proof" a room if said pigeon (ensign) is going to be able to practice his flying and seed slinging skills properly. Any property damage is sole responsibility of said Captain and therefore, DESERVES the smirks given behind his back!

Feather has also mentioned his crayons. He needs WRITING practice and, by salvaging your fingers, is trying to tell you so!!

You are welcome! Feel free to ask for advice any time! We (esp. WW & Scorpio Power) are happy to oblige...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Guess who had a bath today? 
Guess who managed to get seed out of the bowl on his own today?



YAY! DOODLES IS READY TO GO!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Alvin, that is great news but  if he has just started eating on his own give him a couple or three more weeks to really get the hang of it.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey Alvin, that is great news but  if he has just started eating on his own give him a couple or three more weeks to really get the hang of it.


I know. LT. But the end is in sight. Doodles is still lighter then I would like. But the point is that he can eat when he's hungry (which is _always_)!! I'll feed him up for a month or so, so that when he goes into Gertrudes flock, he'll have a good supply of muscle, and body fat to hold his own at the feeding trough.

So, HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It is exciting when they start eating and drinking on their own.

This is their thinnest time I think. It is still so new to them. Adult pigeons will bully them out of the seed bowl sometimes, so it is good to watch and make sure that they are getting enough food to keep them going.

I put my squeakers in a cage by themselves and let them master the art of eating before I let them with the adults. My PMV's that didn't get full control of motor skills are seperate as well.

Way to go Doodles!

Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is such wonderful news, Alvin! Congratulations, Doodles, you have make excellent progress. This thread has been most enjoyable. Author, author!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Doodles may soon be joining Gertrude, but hopefully, they will still be part of the SPPs! They both did so well in the first adventure!   

Be interesting to see how soon Gertrude sends another "devil" pij to torment Alvin...


----------

